# Quarantine period



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

I have read on this forum that many suggest a quarantine period of 3 weeks, my query is as I acquired some pregnant females initially would the quarantine period be from the date of purchase of the females or commence at the Date of Birth of the pups.

I do not intend to acquire any more mice until after a month of my original purchases but if more experienced breeders suggest quarantine starting at the birth of pups then I will adhere to a new quarantine policy which will include if pregnant animals are purchased in the future.

My current policy is no animal movement for 4 weeks from the date of initial purchase of the animal and no visits to any other livestock establishment in that time either.


----------

